# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Πρόβλημα με το στομάχι μου

## Pithikos

Καλησπέρα εδώ και μισό περίπου χρόνο δεν μπορώ να φάω μεγάλη ποσότητα φαγητού. Αν φάω κανονικά νιώθω φούσκωμα στο στομάχι μου και δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να φάω όσο θέλω έχω περάσει μια ερωτική απογοήτευση αλλά είμαι σε φάση που έχω αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να το ξεπερνάω τι να κάνω;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Καλησπέρα εδώ και μισό περίπου χρόνο δεν μπορώ να φάω μεγάλη ποσότητα φαγητού. Αν φάω κανονικά νιώθω φούσκωμα στο στομάχι μου και δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να φάω όσο θέλω έχω περάσει μια ερωτική απογοήτευση αλλά είμαι σε φάση που έχω αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να το ξεπερνάω τι να κάνω;


Καλησπέρα! Εχεις πάει σε γαστρεντερολογο?
Και εγώ είχα τέτοια θέματα πήγα στον γιατρό έκανα γαστροσκοπηση και τελικά είχα παλινδρομηση.
Σε άλλους παρουσιάζεται με φούσκωμα, άλλους αναγούλα καούρες κτλ..
Για εμένα ήταν πολύ δυσάρεστο υπήρχαν βραδιά που δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ αλλά με αγωγή μετά από ένα δίμηνο είμαι μια χαρά..

----------


## Pithikos

Έχω πάει και δεν μου έχει βρει τίποτα 


> Καλησπέρα! Εχεις πάει σε γαστρεντερολογο?
> Και εγώ είχα τέτοια θέματα πήγα στον γιατρό έκανα γαστροσκοπηση και τελικά είχα παλινδρομηση.
> Σε άλλους παρουσιάζεται με φούσκωμα, άλλους αναγούλα καούρες κτλ..
> Για εμένα ήταν πολύ δυσάρεστο υπήρχαν βραδιά που δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ αλλά με αγωγή μετά από ένα δίμηνο είμαι μια χαρά..

----------


## Chaos1

Κι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με το στομάχι μου, ναυτία, ανορεξία, παλλινδρομηση. Την παλλινδρόμηση την έδειξε η δεύτερη γαστροσκόπηση που έκανα. Υπέρηχο άνω κοιλίας έχεις κάνει;

----------


## take a break

Όταν αγχωνομαι , δεν μπορώ να φάω καλά, το στομάχι μου είναι σαν να το έχουν φουσκωσει με τρόμπα και ας είναι έξι ώρες άδειο ενώ όλα τα φαγητά μου φαίνονται πως έχουν γεύση σολας το έχετε νιώσει;

----------


## LiloCook

Το στομάχι είναι ο δευτερος εγκεφαλος μην τον υποτιμας. 

Και όταν λες θελω να φαω μεγαλη ποσοτητα; Δεν εννοω να μας πει τι τρως, απλα μεγαλυτερη σε σχεση με πριν;

----------


## take a break

> Το στομάχι είναι ο δευτερος εγκεφαλος μην τον υποτιμας. 
> 
> Και όταν λες θελω να φαω μεγαλη ποσοτητα; Δεν εννοω να μας πει τι τρως, απλα μεγαλυτερη σε σχεση με πριν;


Ήδη έχασα δύο κιλά και είμαι αδύνατη παίρνω 1000 με 1200 θερμίδες την μέρα το προσπαθώ απαραιτητα

----------


## Nikolas73

Και εμένα το στομάχι μου είναι χάλια έτσι και περνάω άγχος. Έφαγα φασόλια τη Δευτέρα και ακόμα να συνέλθω. Άλλες φορές όμως τρώω φασολάδα σερί δύο μέρες και δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Έχεις δοκιμάσει να πιεις χαμομήλι το βράδυ πριν ξαπλώσεις και πράσινο τσάι μετά το φαγητό?

----------


## take a break

> Και εμένα το στομάχι μου είναι χάλια έτσι και περνάω άγχος. Έφαγα φασόλια τη Δευτέρα και ακόμα να συνέλθω. Άλλες φορές όμως τρώω φασολάδα σερί δύο μέρες και δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Έχεις δοκιμάσει να πιεις χαμομήλι το βράδυ πριν ξαπλώσεις και πράσινο τσάι μετά το φαγητό?


Όχι φίλε μου με το γαλα ηρεμω καλύτερα . Αν δω και συνέχιζω να χάνω παλι κιλά θα πάω σε γαστρεντολογο αν και είναι καθαρό άγχος , δεν μου φτάνει πια το αντικαταθλιπτικο και ξανακανω ανορεξία.

----------


## LiloCook

Καταλαβα, ενας αλλος τροπος χωνεψεις ειναι το περπατημα εστω 5 λεπτακια. Η ενεργεία που περνεις είναι καλα βεβαια αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου, την δουλεια σου, τη διατροφη σου.

Και μενα με βοηθαει το γιαουρτι με ηρεμει. 

Μην περιμενεις πολυ για τον γαστρεντερολογο γιατι θα εχεις και την αναμονη του ραντεβου καποιες μερες.

----------


## take a break

> Καταλαβα, ενας αλλος τροπος χωνεψεις ειναι το περπατημα εστω 5 λεπτακια. Η ενεργεία που περνεις είναι καλα βεβαια αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου, την δουλεια σου, τη διατροφη σου.
> 
> Και μενα με βοηθαει το γιαουρτι με ηρεμει. 
> 
> Μην περιμενεις πολυ για τον γαστρεντερολογο γιατι θα εχεις και την αναμονη του ραντεβου καποιες μερες.


Τα ίδια θα μου πει έχω ξαναπάει να ρυθμισω τα φάρμακα της κατάθλιψης που περνώ, είναι καθαρά ψυχοσωματικο. Είμαι 52 κιλά δεν θέλω να χάσω αλλά.

----------


## Thodor68

Και εγώ έχω πολλά ρεψίματα
Και εχθές έκανα εμετό δεν έχω όρεξη για φαγητό
Εδώ και 15 μέρες έχω ξεκινήσει αντικαταθλιπτικα

----------

